# Which Dvd Burner?



## jancz3rt (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey could anyone suggest a good budget DVD burner that could burn Dual layer DVDs? I have the NEC models in mind for example.

JAN


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS (Sep 29, 2004)

www.newegg.com . go to computer hardware, and go to cdr-w dvd-r drives, and search what your looking for. You'll find something.


----------



## jancz3rt (Sep 30, 2004)

*Yeah thanx for the suggestion! You rock!*

Ahah thanx for the suggestion man. You rock. I need no furtherhelp.

JAN


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 30, 2004)

i prefer either the pioneer dvr 108 or the sata plextor


----------



## da_ezman (Sep 30, 2004)

When I shop for anything computer, I ALWAYS check out _ Pricewatch._
Do a search for DVD burners and it will arrange them from lowest cost on up. I would suggest getting a +-DVDR, dual format. More flexibility. Prices have come WAY down too.
Good luck.


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 30, 2004)

some prices are too good to be true. i never trusted looking there.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

Pioneer 108 is prolly the best around (price and support availability)


----------



## davet (Oct 18, 2004)

*dvd writer*



			
				jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey could anyone suggest a good budget DVD burner that could burn Dual layer DVDs? I have the NEC models in mind for example.
> 
> JAN


 go for the lg gva 4160b it 16x. it takes 8.4 g disksand ram.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 19, 2004)

WHOA. FULL STOP.
LG is NOT a brand known for their performance/features (or in my case with several toasted LG drives), endurance. There's a reason OEM companies ship their towers with LG/Phillips/HP/Older-NEC drives -- they're cheap -- not cheap and good -- just cheap.


----------



## Nephilim (Oct 19, 2004)

Agreed, LG is a make to steer clear of. Optorite is another one to avoid.

The Pioneer 108 is about as good as it gets for DL burners


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hey could anyone suggest a good budget DVD burner that could burn Dual layer DVDs? I have the NEC models in mind for example.



Philips, LG, Samsung, Liteon


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

yup, with the hacked firmware you can rip dvds at 12x!


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 29, 2004)

*So Lg Is A No No*

So i see that LG is not getting any good word down here. My friend is having triouble with the LG 16x DVD burner...and will return it. It simply fails every other dvd! Anyway thanx for the suggestions and I MUST DECLARE THAT THE PIONEER 108 is the CLEAR WINNER HERE   

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 29, 2004)

LG makes good drives -- while they work (and of course this is a within-class comparison). It used to be a valid thing to go for "best bang for buck" with optical drives but since all the other drives (with the exception of plextor and some) are cheap that doesnt work anymore.

The main flaw with LG is lack of features (compared to competitors within the class/price) but eve more so, a lack of endurance on the drives


----------

